# Audi Servicing



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

:wave:

Which dealer is best to take my TT for its first service which is due soon? Aberdeen is closest, they any good? Does it really matter where i take it?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Camerons in Perth not to bad in my experience.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Phone round and haggel on price it works with BMW


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

cheechy said:


> Camerons in Perth not to bad in my experience.


Thanks.



Derekh929 said:


> Phone round and haggel on price it works with BMW


Will do cheers.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> :wave:
> 
> Which dealer is best to take my TT for its first service which is due soon? Aberdeen is closest, they any good? Does it really matter where i take it?





Derekh929 said:


> Phone round and haggel on price it works with BMW


Very much do the haggling bit.

Both Aberdeen Audi and BMW owned by the same people. Sadly none of the two have a great name.

I've never been happy with any main dealer.

The first service is likely just to be oil and filters.

No real point driving for an hour for a basic service but don't tell the dealer that.

Play them off and get Aberdeen to match or better it. The BMW dealer does.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Bavaria Autowerke on Hutcheon street, just off the crossroads near PC world is always busy with plenty of expensive motors around it, and the customer service is good, Had my old Seat in for work there.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

the best thing to do is buy the service kit and the oil and get it serviced from your local garage main dealers are just gonna rip you off they use longlife oil which only costs £30 from ebay and the kit will probably cost you abt £35 its what ive always done with my audi


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

A mate of mine lives in Aberdeen, he uses the main dealer in Perth


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jebus said:


> Bavaria Autowerke on Hutcheon street, just off the crossroads near PC world is always busy with plenty of expensive motors around it, and the customer service is good, Had my old Seat in for work there.


I've heard too many bad stories about them. I'm also told their prices are also very close to main dealer too.

There is also AW Autotech down next to Aberdeen sport village.

That said, Jammy J said it's the TTs first service.

A lot of people will be put off such a new car if it isn't stamped up with a main dealer service history come resale time.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

North East Motors Newmachar for all VAG cars. Uses genuine or decent aftermarket parts, garage is always clean and they seem to know what they are doing.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Get your stuff from taylors then ask my friend to do a service and stamp the book  he works for a main dealer in aberdeen ans does work/homers during the evening. Hell paying stealer prices.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

^ Cheers m'dear


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JenJen said:


> Get your stuff from taylors then ask my friend to do a service and stamp the book  he works for a main dealer in aberdeen ans does work/homers during the evening. Hell paying stealer prices.


Stamping with a dealer stamp?

I'd be concerned how everything in logged on modern cars and computers, someone will twig before too long if that is the case.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Buy your own oil as the stealers charge around £100 for theirs. 
Mate does when his Mercedes needs servicing he is only £35 for his oil.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

JenJen said:


> Get your stuff from taylors then ask my friend to do a service and stamp the book  he works for a main dealer in aberdeen ans does work/homers during the evening. Hell paying stealer prices.


Can't see that lasting long!


----------



## stevie5tapes (Aug 13, 2012)

Theres two things to look at with servicing. With a prestigious car such as Audi or BMW you can either get the car serviced at a VAT registered garage, use approved parts etc and keep your warranty for the first 3 years. OR if your going to keep the car after the warranty expires you might be better getting your car serviced by the main dealer purely for any "good will gestures" that will be offered if any repairs are needed after the warranty expires.

Also, if the serviced book is stamped by the main dealer, if you trade the car in at a main dealer you should get more money for your trade in, some case's 500 quid. But also I appreciate you can save loads by going to indi.


----------

